# That Son....



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

I am sitting here at school on my fire (aka Flaming K) waiting to take some make up tests because I won't be here later this week. "That Son " is graduating from Marine Corps boot camp on Friday. I haven't seen him since May 25th. I am pretty much bouncing off walls. I can't wait to hear some of his stories of his time. He's such a funny guy.

San Diego here we come! Leaving on a plane tomorrow.


----------



## Jonathan C. Gillespie (Aug 9, 2012)

Tell him his service is appreciated. And congratulations.


----------



## Raffeer (Nov 19, 2008)

I know you will have a great trip proud mama.
Congratulations!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

give my "nephew" a hug!  have a good trip.

and no bouncing off walls, you leave scuff marks....


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Enjoy the ceremonies. Be prepared for a totally different, yet still the same, kid.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Let him know we are all so very proud of him, BT.  Congratulations to you and DH for raising such a great young man.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

telracs said:


> and no bouncing off walls, you leave scuff marks....


Worse yet, the walls leave scuff marks on you. Have a safe trip.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Have a safe trip. Enjoy and Congratulations!


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

Congratulations and have a safe trip.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

We're so very proud of him.  

Sorry I didn't get back to this earlier. Busy day getting all these exams taken before we go. Now DD & I are finishing up our homework so we don't have to take anything with us.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

hope the exams went well.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Congratulations and thanks to your son.  
Safe travels.  
deb


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

Tell him we're proud of him, knowing of some of his past exploits!

have fun, and tell us some stories if you get them.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

Congratulations!  Good job.


----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)

I think all of us on KB who know "that son" are weepy with pride !!










Thank You for sharing your wonderful family with us.


----------



## JRWoodward (Apr 26, 2011)

Congrats! Safe flight, and all that.


----------



## julieannfelicity (Jun 28, 2010)

One of the things I've missed since not visiting KB as often as I'd done before, hearing stories about "that son" and his crazy shenanigans.   

Have a lovely trip and please give him my thanks for his service! Looking forward to hearing how your visit went!


----------



## Brownskins (Nov 18, 2011)

Bev, congrats!  Well, I haven't really heard much of the former life of "that son" since I just joined KB last year, so I've heard the proud stories during our meet-up.  You did well, Mr. and Mrs. Tackitt!


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

NapCat said:


> I think all of us on KB who know "that son" are weepy with pride !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Definitely this!


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)




----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Where is the like button?


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Fastest time on the Obstacle Course
Expert marksman
Series Guide (Guide for 3 platoons)
Meritorious promotion to PFC (Private First Class)


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

My gosh, looking at that handsome Marine and thinking about him lying in the middle of the street looking at stars...  He's come a long way, baby!!!  Congratulations to you and that fine son!


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Yeah, thankfully THAT incident didn't come back to bite him in the arse.

He says they made one of the DIs laugh so hard he had to pull his cover (AKA hat) down over his face and run to the duty hut til he could get his demeanor back under control. They were all standing in formation, DI stepped in front of a recruit, saw 2 necklaces with crosses on them, asked "why are you wearing 2 crosses recruit?"
The young man answered, "This recruit just loooooooves Jesus Sir!" which for some reason made the DI snicker, which made all 93 recruits in the platoon laugh, in turn making the DI laugh harder and harder til he had to "walk away quickly" (aka -run- to the rest of humanity).

There are 2 training camps for male Marines. West of the Mississippi you have MCRD San Diego, East of the Mississippi you have MCRD Perris Island. All female Marines come from Perris Island as well. Well.. during classroom instruction one day, they asked their instructor (who was a senior drill instructor, been there over a year) where he was from. He said Mississippi, and that he had gone to Perris Island. He asked if they knew where Perris Island was, and one of the young men said, "Sir, That's where the Female Marines are from." Son says they didn't see him again for 45 minutes. He did pushups til the instruction period was over that day.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Aaannnd last night, they got engaged. We are thrilled, she is an absolute doll! 

A few more Photos from graduation.







He's the one out in front carrying the flag behind one of his DI's







Better pic.







He's the one in the front row with a tiny black dot above his head.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

Congratulations!! What an amazing week!!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Congratulations to you and the happy couple.  
deb


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Dec. 30th. We knew they were getting married, but were having problems verifying the date because we weren't sure when he would get to come home for the holidays. Now it's official.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

so, where do we send the gifts?


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

What a handsome couple.
It is great that you like her a lot.
Best wishes for a fab future for the entire family.

Just sayin......


----------



## Raffeer (Nov 19, 2008)

Lovely! Congratulations to all.


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

Congratulations to all of you!! It's so nice to hear such happy news


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

What a day for a wedding!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

WEDDING!
WEDDING!

WE WANT PICTURES!


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)




----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

T.L. Haddix said:


> Congratulations! And Bev, thank you so much for sharing this with us.  Now where are my danged Kleenex?


*hands t.l. an extra kleenix while blowing bubbles at the happy couple*


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

*sniffle*  What a wonderful picture.  Thanks for sharing with us, BT.  

Where's the cake?  I want cake!


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

The cake had enough chocolate to satisfy even my mean twin. 3 layers, German chocolate, Devil's Food, & Milk chocolate, 2 fillings, chocolate mousse & Chocolate cream cheese, outer frosting Cream cheese. Soon as pics available I will post. Same cakery who did that B-day cake for me a couple years ago (the quilted bed & doggy). EVERYONE raved about the cake, hardcore. I don't remember one comment about the catering of the rest of the food. it was.. ok. Bride looked like a fairytale princess coming down the aisle, walking to her prince. Beautiful short ceremony.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

BTackitt said:


> The cake had enough chocolate to satisfy even my mean twin. 3 layers, German chocolate, Devil's Food, & Milk chocolate, 2 fillings, chocolate mousse & Chocolate cream cheese, outer frosting Cream cheese. Soon as pics available I will post. Same cakery who did that B-day cake for me a couple years ago (the quilted bed & doggy). EVERYONE raved about the cake, hardcore. I don't remember one comment about the catering of the rest of the food. it was.. ok. Bride looked like a fairytale princess coming down the aisle, walking to her prince. Beautiful short ceremony.


cake sounds yummy, that son and "that daughter in law" both look wonderful.

where was the ceremony held, twin?


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

From the actual Photographer, I have her permission to share this: First Dance


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

BTackitt said:


> From the actual Photographer, I have her permission to share this: First Dance


all together now....

AAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

Congratulations, BT!!!  They look very much in love!!!  Please give us more photos!


----------



## Christopher Bunn (Oct 26, 2010)

Congratulations! Please pass on my thanks to him for his service.


----------



## Lee44 (Sep 9, 2012)

I love a love story.  They make such a beautiful couple.  I am so happy for them and for you and your family!  Love is a beautiful thing.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Oh! That Bride just saw that pic from the photographer. She is now in tears! She is totally loving it, and saying with that one pic, the cost of the photographer was worth it.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

I showed up so late to this thread it looks like I missed the entire party! 

Congrats, to all! They make a beautiful couple!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

BTackitt said:


> Oh! That Bride just saw that pic from the photographer. She is now in tears! She is totally loving it, and saying with that one pic, the cost of the photographer was worth it.


hmm.. how long can we keep calling her "That Bride"



sebat said:


> I showed up so late to this thread it looks like I missed the entire party!
> 
> Congrats, to all! They make a beautiful couple!


And no, sebat, the party will continue!


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Well since Twin there did something for them....

He knew about the "That Son" stuff. I never hid the fact that I was telling all of you his crazy shenanigans.

Once I announced the wedding, Twin started hounding me for an address to send them something. It arrived, and That Bride was all "Who is in NY?"  I had just walked in their front door so That Son asks, "Mom, who do we know in NY?" I said, Oh one of my KB friends." He goes, AHHH, "That Son" story people right?" yeah...........


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

BTackitt said:


> Well since Twin there did something for them....
> 
> He knew about the "That Son" stuff. I never hid the fact that I was telling all of you his crazy shenanigans.
> 
> Once I announced the wedding, Twin started hounding me for an address to send them something. It arrived, and That Bride was all "Who is in NY?" I had just walked in their front door so That Son asks, "Mom, who do we know in NY?" I said, Oh one of my KB friends." He goes, AHHH, "That Son" story people right?" yeah...........


*giggle*

and yeah, i did hound her.... i figured she'd send me an e-mail address or where they were registered or something... but i just wanted to make sure my nephew got something from me.

funny follow up, actually... which i'll tell you in a minute.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

180 minutes later.......


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

well, wanted to make sure people was interested.....

so, i sent "that nephew" and "that bride"  an amazon GC.  I mean, simple, right....  because i only had a real address, i sent it by snailmail....  well, amazon requires a phone number..  didn't know theirs, didn't want to hound my twin anymore, so i used my own....

when i get home from work the next night (one day delivery prime, gotta love it), i've got messages from 2 men on my answering machine.  one is from my niece's future father in law for the godiva GC i sent him, and the second---  from that son!  he sounds nice....


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

T.L. Haddix said:


> Awwww, Tipsy.


we gotta be careful or i'm gonna lose my rep as the mean twin


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)




----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

oooh, look, books!


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Cookbooks.  Oh and twin, I edited/added a photo while you posted.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

BTackitt said:


> Cookbooks.  Oh and twin, I edited/added a photo while you posted.


i saw the new pic. he better not drop her!


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Just sent this one to Mean Twin... figured you all might be sick of them


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

mean twin has a request....  if you have a full shot of "that bride"s dress...


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Yeah Bev, we are not tired of them.
This is one cute couple.....could call them That Couple.
A handsome young man and a very pretty young girl - what more could you ask for?


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

No fair that tipsy is getting pictures the rest of us don't get!  Ditto on what Geoff & TL said.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)




----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

The nose & chin peeking in on the left are my daughter's.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

His time home for the holidays is almost up.. he flies back to Pensacola on Saturday.

Twin, I am trying to get a pic of the dress..


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

For the next month or so. He's attending a school there. The funny thing is, his best friend joined the Navy a year ago (six months before Son joined Marines) and actually IS stationed at Pensacola for the next 2 years. So they still get to hang out for a while.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

tipsy telstar said:


> mean twin has a request.... if you have a full shot of "that bride"s dress...


We get the photos from the photographer tomorrow but, dear tipsy, she found a pic of her dress that her sister took with her iPhone at the final fitting.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

purty!  thanks twin!


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Did he make it safely to Pensacola?  Is "that couple" together or are they separated while he is in school?

Still wishing them every happiness!


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

He made it back safe and sound. Since he will only be there another month before moving on to his next school, she stayed here in town. Depending on how long this next schooling is, will decide on whether she joins him there, or waits til his first actual duty station.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

BTackitt said:


> He made it back safe and sound. Since he will only be there another month before moving on to his next school, she stayed here in town. Depending on how long this next schooling is, will decide on whether she joins him there, or waits til his first actual duty station.


I'm glad the first military separation is a short one, it just makes the honeymoon phase last longer! Boy, do I remember those days. I have a well-worn sleep shirt that has to be 30+ years old that is still my go-to "comfort" shirt. It's red with gold lettering that says "If you think it's hard being a MARINE, try being a Marine's WIFE."


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

crebel said:


> I'm glad the first military separation is a short one, it just makes the honeymoon phase last longer! Boy, do I remember those days. I have a well-worn sleep shirt that has to be 30+ years old that is still my go-to "comfort" shirt. It's red with gold lettering that says "If you think it's hard being a MARINE, try being a Marine's WIFE."


well, maybe we should get a shirt made for her


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

crebel said:


> I'm glad the first military separation is a short one, it just makes the honeymoon phase last longer! Boy, do I remember those days. I have a well-worn sleep shirt that has to be 30+ years old that is still my go-to "comfort" shirt. It's red with gold lettering that says "If you think it's hard being a MARINE, try being a Marine's WIFE."


I know the feeling CRebel. I finally had to get rid of mine. It was white jersey knee length with "I (heart) My MARINE" on it. Most comfortable shirt ever.. I wore it to beyond bare threads, it was almost see through, in the places where it wasn't full of holes.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

He has finished all of his training finally, and will be stationed at MCAS Miramar, San Diego, Ca. The happy   couple found an apartment yesterday, and fly to Tx today to pack up all their stuff for the move. He has to check in at his new command on the 21st.

Fun Facts: his new unit is across the street from the last unit DH was stationed with. AND: the new unit, is the SAME one his grandpa was the Sergeant Major for (A long long time ago).


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Amazing. I am watching Lucas scatter peas and wondering how they go from that to being a Marine.


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

Miramar!!!  Yahoo!  Great place to go visit!  Beats some of the other alternatives.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

MamaProfCrash said:


> Amazing. I am watching Lucas scatter peas and wondering how they go from that to being a Marine.


I miss the pea scattering. This son was my cuddler, he loved to curl up in my lap and snuggle until he was about 12. He's back to hugging me a lot when we see each other, but there were a couple years from about 14-17 where I couldn't get within a foot of him because he needed his "space".


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

That Son's beautiful wife has been singing some covers of songs and making videos for Youtube. This is her most current one. Lotta sound coming out of someone who is only 5'3".


----------

